# Celebrity VW Owners



## marc1978 (Apr 28, 2008)

Just bored at work, surfin'....
found this site with celebrity VW owners (not many).....
http://www.celebritycarsblog.c...wagen/
This one had me laughing pretty good:
http://www.celebritycarsblog.com/category/vw/
Anyone know of any other "die hard" celebrity dub owners? 
And I would say some rich d-bag with an R8 doesn't count.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Celebrity VW Owners (marc1978)*

Ed Bagley Jr used to drive a Rabbit saved from the junkyard and converted to electric.
Teri Hatcher owns a bay window bus.








I've seen news footage of former Mexican President Vicente Fox driving a black Mk3 Jetta GLX VR6.
Spaceballs landspeeder based on a VW type 181 aka Thing.








David Beckham got a free Audi Q7 after someone stole his BMW X5.
Ted Bundy the serial killer owned a '68 bug.
Will be on public display 2-18-10 in D.C.
http://www.crimemuseum.org/
http://www.crimemuseum.org/Ted_Bundy
This vehicle was owned by Korn band member, Jonathan Davis.
Bug starts at 1:43.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piZR6swFQd4
Celebrities that own a Phaeton.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...26097



_Modified by Eric D at 10:44 PM 2-9-2010_


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Celebrity VW Owners (marc1978)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKKWdbdG8gc
I am assuming they got to keep the cars...


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Celebrity VW Owners (feels_road)*

I read somewhere that Eddie Van Halen is a VW guy.


----------

